# best way to breed



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

would it be easier to breed 2 rbp in a 100 gal or 4-5 how many would be a best bet?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12








!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

2 reds is not good # to breed because it might kill or eat each other over territorial and aggression..best bet with 3 or more...also breeding season are rainning season....do lots of water change during the weather is raining.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

My buddy has a breeding pair just 2 in a 75 G they breed like every 8 to 10 days.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Good Info Mr. Hannibal


----------

